# Windows 10 is not really free



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Windows 10 is famously âfreeâ, but Microsoft has been worryingly silent about just how free it really is. Now, only three weeks before release, leaks suggest âfreeâ Windows 10 might not be a good deal at allâ¦

The news comes from ComputerWorld which attained Microsoft internal slides that strongly suggest many Windows 10 owners will have to start paying to receive updates within two years. 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/10/free-windows-10-charges/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Interesting. I wonder if they'll be able to pull it off. It could be that an open source community might provide their own free update service for Windows, like using yum for CentOS & Fedora.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

That's fine. At that point I'll simply revert to Windows 8.1.

ALTHOUGH it depends on how it's delivered. When I HAVE had to pay for OS X updates, they've been dirt cheap, like $19 or $29. THAT I can see.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Kung said:


> That's fine. At that point I'll simply revert to Windows 8.1.
> 
> ALTHOUGH it depends on how it's delivered. When I HAVE had to pay for OS X updates, they've been dirt cheap, like $19 or $29. THAT I can see.


 At least the last two OS X updates they have been free.
I think the new one coming will also be free this fall, OS X El Capitan will be the name, so they are going after Mountains now. LOL Yosemite is what it is now.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Well that's cool. Previously Microsoft said it was only going to be free for a year before they would charge for a yearly subscription. But now maybe it will be two. YAY!

http://gizmodo.com/windows-10-is-a-free-upgrade-for-the-first-year-1680771504

By the way...those Microsoft "internal" slides with Computer World "attained" are freely downloadable as are their quarterly and yearly income and expenditure documentation and slides...as they make it all public for their stockholders. Gotta love the media spin on this LMAO.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Kung said:


> That's fine. At that point I'll simply revert to Windows 8.1.
> 
> ALTHOUGH it depends on how it's delivered. When I HAVE had to pay for OS X updates, they've been dirt cheap, like $19 or $29. THAT I can see.


Is that per year or per update? :huh:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> Is that per year or per update? :huh:


They were 19.95 for a new version. Every year to a year and a half whenever they got released.
But the last Two Updates or New Version of OS X, have been free, and as far as I been hearing the next newest version called OS X 10.11 El Capitan will also be free to download this fall when it is released.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

*Windows 10 Upgrades Explained: Who Gets It Free?*

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/07/29/windows-10-free-upgrades-explained/



> Right, let me explain:
> *Who Gets Windows 10 Free*
> 
> 
> ...


Written by the same author as the OP's post, but 19 days later.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

The more I read, the more I want to put off the change from Win8.1 to Win10. 

OpenSuse is looking all the more like something I would kinda like to play with for a while. 

For the most part, the computer only gets used for internet browsing anymore since I don't have all of my FrontPage, Office and trading software anymore. Occasionally, I'll print something off. Occasionally, I'll watch a video on the computer. I'm thinking it may be time to simplify and leave Windows behind.


----------

